# Ibuprofen in Egypt?



## Clarabella

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if Ibuprofen is available in Egypt please?

My friend who lives there has been to many pharmacies but she has been told they do not have this drug in Egypt? I can't quite believe this but after scouring the web it would seem to be the case. When she took the pack of Neurofen I had sent her to the pharmacy they sold her Co-codamol saying it was the same drug which of course it isn't and as she is severely allergic to codeine it could have been potentially life threatening had she taken them!

She suffers with a degenerative back disorder and only Ibuprofen seems to alleviate her pain :sad:


----------



## charleen

Look for brufen.


----------



## cairo tiger

I walked into a local pharmacy and got ibuprofen about a week ago.


----------



## lewroll

charleen said:


> Look for brufen.


Ditto - bought this in Sharm with no probs.


----------



## Clarabella

Thanks for your replies - I did think it would be available but she seems to be having problems for some reason. Maybe because she took a pack branded Neurofen they thought she wanted that specific brand not the active ingredient? Not sure! Can you give me the name of the brand you have obtained please - she lives in Naama Bay
Thanks


----------



## lewroll

Clarabella said:


> Thanks for your replies - I did think it would be available but she seems to be having problems for some reason. Maybe because she took a pack branded Neurofen they thought she wanted that specific brand not the active ingredient? Not sure! Can you give me the name of the brand you have obtained please - she lives in Naama Bay
> Thanks


If I remember correctly it was called Brufen 200 or something similar. I believe the 200 referred to the strength but could be mistaken on that. 

I got these in the Old Market at Sharm and so I think your friend should have no problems getting them in Naama Bay BUT do tell her to beware of being ripped off by the pharmacies in Naama Bay - sorry to say they have a particular expertise in that area!


----------



## GM1

Just ask for Brufen, that is how it is called in Egypt.


----------



## ahmednabil

Ibuprofen is readily available in Cairo in different forms; syrup, tablets and effervescent granules. It is also available in 100 mg (syrup), 200mg, 400mg, and 600 mg.


----------



## loves2bthrifty

Somehow I bought an 800 mg one I think this was in Maadi area ....also sometimes you have to go to the bigger well known pharmacy's for what you need not every local pharmacy will have what you want and need.


----------



## cutiepie

Every pharmacist knows/has Ibuprofen I've got it many times in Sharm& all over Egypt. I think the problem is Neurofen box as that contains codine and codine is banned here. That's why its odd you said they gave her codine which is not supposes to be available here but didn't know ibuprofen.


----------

